# Absolute Monster



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

My best friend killed this deer while hunting with me in Canada. Can't show his face his wife thought we were working on a pipeline in Wyoming lol!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You have to lie to hunt? Really ... Really jealous ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Lovers getaway to Canada eh? Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jealous huh Sus Spec? What's he score? I had nothing to lie about my girlfriend and I had been there for a month. You are definitely a worm.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Yes" ... Where's "your deer" ... ?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Justin it is a good place to take lover if you had one. Maybe you and Spec can go up! lol How much whippin' can you rookies take?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> "Yes" ... Where's "your deer" ... ?


On his jetski, with his alligator and gay pink leotard.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> On his jetski, with his alligator and gay pink leotard.


Kenny Powers joined the board ... ?!?!?!? To hell with "jealous" ... I'm "honored" ...


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> On his jetski, with his alligator and gay pink leotard.


I'm sure they rode together on his girlfriend's Harley!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Kenny Powers joined the board ... ?!?!?!? To hell with "jealous" ... I'm "honored" ...












"Careful ladies, I sew and design space shuttles too " - Blowhard007, circa 2012


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I just don't know what to think now a days
Edit: dat is a big *** deer though


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks shopped to me. Mainframe 14 pts aren't an afterthought in any hunting conversation.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> It looks shopped to me. Mainframe 14 pts aren't an afterthought in any hunting conversation.


I don't know man! I always enjoy a nice Coca-Cola Classic after downing my Canadian mainframe 14 pt'rs ... Especially for the camera.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol, probably not classic coke, might be gentleman jack or something classy like that. Maybe Ezra Brooks?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

VSOP.....nuff said.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

I do not know why every post by 007 goes South almost immediatly, but that is a big buck. Congrats to the hunter.
BB


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Big deer for sure, but can't show his face?? Is his wife a 2cool member who frequents the hunting board?? If so you just uncovered the whole story anyways!

I'd stick with your alligator poaching stories!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Brutal..... Nice deer anyway


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go ***** clown quit getting stuff of the internet and posting it like you were there...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

he gets his pictures off of this site

http://www.saskatchewanoutfitter.com/photo_gallery/gallerytrophy.html


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rut-ro said:


> he gets his pictures off of this site
> 
> http://www.saskatchewanoutfitter.com/photo_gallery/gallerytrophy.html


Looks like TH dropped the ban hammer again. He won't be stealing anymore pics and posting them as his own.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

NOBODY cares what you or your friend has shot!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of people that tell me everything they have is the best BLA BLA. They seem to want to brag about everything. Now posting to show your kill is great & if its a monster thats great. But don't act like your better than everyone. 
Everyone has different ideas on whats a trophy & thats what its all about. Hunting is to get out & enjoy nature. A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. Might be a doe, spike, 8pt, whatever just enjoy & take your kids hunting. Sitting around the camp fire talking about your hunt is the best. 
Its getting close to rifle season & I'm looking forward to it. Good luck to all & post your deer & be happy you had the oppurtunity to go hunting.


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

*buck pics*

This guy is about as cool as cancer/ really? I barley have time to post but this guy can pull bull s..t out and waste time with lies ON ALL HIS POST, People like this make me sick. He just joined as well- WHAT A POSER- GET A LIFE.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

rut-ro said:


> he gets his pictures off of this site
> 
> http://www.saskatchewanoutfitter.com/photo_gallery/gallerytrophy.html


BUSTED:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bounce:


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh boy...We found you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea now everyone send that picture to his friend's wife. 

TH


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

he so fly


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Yea now everyone send that picture to his friend's wife.
> 
> TH


:rotfl:


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

The one on the top right. She looks to not be wearing any drawers.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

One wifes BS is enough! Why would you want more then one?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my god, can you imagine all them sqwaking away at once? my ear drums would bust 

great thread by the way!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

cgerace19 said:


> The one on the top right. She looks to not be wearing any drawers.


And she's barefoot !


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Reelsoft007 you are such a kook


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I would take the one sitting on the box in the bottom left corner...


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Let me go ask my wife which one I can have.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

big john o said:


> I would take the one sitting on the box in the bottom left corner...


X2, or either blonde back row to the left!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I asked my wife if I could have a couple more....She said "you go right ahead" Im not going to argue with her.:biggrin:


----------

